

Show HN: libsrt – fast C library with heap and stack allocation - faragon
https://github.com/faragon/libsrt

======
zxtlpn
Everyone's making libraries these days, while the world needs more actual
applications.

The amount of macros is staggering. Your identifier names are short to the
point of losing readability. And you clearly hate vertical whitespace.

As a C programmer, I would not use this.

Points for licensing.

~~~
faragon
Thank you for the feedback. Which application do you need? (I could add it as
example for the library)

------
faragon
Author here. Suggestions?

~~~
flippant
Off-topic: I think you might need to set your email address in the repository
for Github to track your public contributions.

~~~
faragon
Thank you.

